# [Aporte] Turnero Para Cajas En Bancos



## MrCarlos (Ene 4, 2013)

Hola 

Los diseños que iré aportando son el resultado de una consulta aquí en el foro y que no pudieron ser adjuntados al tema en cuestión por haber sido cambiado al área administrativa llamada Moderación.

El diseño que presento ahora es un Turnero para Bancos.
Hace mucho tiempo el cajero nos hacia una seña para ir a su caja para ser atendidos.

Posteriormente cortábamos un trocito de papel de un rollo de cinta el cual tenia un número impreso, en un Display aparecía el número en turno que si era igual al impreso en nuestro trocito de papel podíamos ir a la caja de donde se escuchaba, por ejemplo: Siete.
Los cajeros presionaban un botón para ir avanzando los números en el Display.

Ahora se utiliza un panel al frente de la columna de clientes donde aparece el número de la caja a donde nos tenemos que dirigir para ser atendidos. Además, en ese mismo panel aparece el número de turno o, visto de otra manera, el número de clientes atendidos.
Este es el que presento.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 7, 2013)

Hola 

Tengo el circuito, adjunto, para determinar de 8 participantes en una carrera en que turno llegó cada uno.
Espero les sirva.


saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2013)

*! Gracias por el aporte ¡*


----------



## rascueso (Ene 8, 2013)

ya lo guardo en favoritos... gracias por el aporte


----------



## canario92 (Ene 8, 2013)

Muy buenos aportes!!


----------

